# Introducing - the Wasp - plum cherry recurve natural



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello brothers and sisters 

After a loong loong time I finally finished a slingshot  Its based on my Spindle cicatrix frame, only with an added 'stinger' at the bottom, so it can be used as a self-defense stabber.

So it resembled a wasp, so that's what we will call this frame 

Its made from a slightly spalted black plum cherry (Prunus ceracifera *****). Sandes to 600 grit, finished in hot beeswax linseed oil mix bath.

Enjoy the pics and the video, and be sure to let me know what you think.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Looks very very nice to my eyes, excellent design and a very robust wood choice.


----------



## Qjay (Jul 1, 2014)

It's a beautiful fork! What did you band it with, and how does it shoot?


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

It's beautiful!!!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks! I will band it with tbg and a kangaroo pouch. Don't know what dimension yet, prolly straight 2,5x20cm active length.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

It really reminds a wasp, the wood is pretty nice and the shape is harmonic. I like it, it's an excellent work. In added the vid is a plus of your introduction. Thanks! Bob.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Wasp came out as a beauty. Like the way you developed her from Cicatrix. Well balanced with nice viewing angles that really inspiring. I would love to see something like this in polished aluminum too. Nothing against wood, it's perfect but somehow reminds me to the 80's chromic robot painting rise 

All in all it's a nice step forward to create your language of forms.

Wish you the best,

Tremo


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank you Bob and Tremo ! Appreciate all the nice words.

Aluminum Wasp would be awesome, maybe if I dont sell this one Ill try to make a mould for it and try my hands at casting 

EDIT: oh right, I forgot to put up the template for it here, maybe someone can replicate it now in aluminum 

http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/137-the-wasp/


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

John, I think I might be *plum crazy* about this one. I adore this narrow-waist Apocrita shape. Pure elegance. First time I've seen this *cicatrix* design of yours. And I like it a lot*!*

Beautiful grain and superb finish. I hope to see more. I'm guessing yes? There appears to be a gorgeous fork of the same wood in the background. Stunning colour*!*

Kind of you to add for us a *template* as well.







Thank you*!*
*







*


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Mistře, smekám a k zemi se ti klaním!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

so nice!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great design. And fantastic craftsmanship! A real beauty, I love the wood.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks a lot friends of the forks.

Poiema, the fork supporting Wasp is different, I think its apple or some other fruit wood, and its much more spalted, the outer rings are amazing, but I fear the pith is too far to be stable or pretty.

But I have two other slings from the black plum cherry that are long awaiting finishing. One mule and one hammer grip with a Hocho style handle.

Master Dayhiker, thanks a lot, I could say that I am standing on the shoulders of giants, because the design flows out of the Chalice.

BTW, tonight I will be sleeping at the mountain peak "Lomnický štít" Wiki: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lomnick%C3%BD_%C5%A1t%C3%ADt

Sooo I took some more photos and test shot it here

















































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

The wasp - what an appropriate name for this stunning shooter! The sting and the slight bended shape does really remind on a wasp!

And what a beautiful wood the spalted plum is! The wild pattern does really fit to the shape!

Incredible work, John! Thanks for sharing! 

Btw: That is an awesome landscape on your latest pictures! Verrrry nice!!!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks awesome, really smooth finish!

Sent from my HTC Desire 620 using Tapatalk


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Amazing! The colors and finish came out great, but I particularly like the sleek shape.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job John, it looks fantastic! :wave:


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks a lot !

The first 6 photos from the last post are from the peak (2700m above sea level). The rest are from the "Rocky mountain lake" that is under the peak.

I shot the Wasp at both places, so it was probably the highest shot ss in slovakia ever.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Awesome carving!


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Awesome scenery. Compared to my 780 ft above sea level you have a better chance of hitting orbit than I do of hitting your elevation. :rofl:


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

JK&#8230;&#8230;.awesome carve&#8230;.as always!!!! Beautiful area pictures&#8230;.Cheers, LBH2


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank you my friend! Yes we were very lucky to have had such nice weather.


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey John&#8230;..goood to hear from you and know you are doing well. You mentioned carving a Mule&#8230;..I would be interested in you are looking to sell&#8230;.keep me in mind. Enjoy that area photographed&#8230;&#8230;quite beautiful. Cheers mate, Lyman


----------



## pickeringpat (Sep 2, 2015)

Beautiful job John ! You are very talented.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

LBH2 my friend! I haven't forgoten about that! Your mule is still resting unfinished, believe me it is my next ss to finish for sure  Just working on something special for it and also busy with finishing up my first workshop 

Pat, thank you very much


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

wowser's I don't know how I missed this post~~~Such elegent grain with the wood the build is just over the edge..Love it my friend..

pure superb craftsmenship....May Your Ammo Fly Stright

~AKAoldmiser


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks a lot mate


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello friends!

*The Wasp is* not *for sale.*


----------

